
Bellamy Salute - ag8
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bellamy_salute
======
lainga
"There was a counter-backlash from the United States Flag Association and the
Daughters of the American Revolution, who felt it inappropriate for Americans
to have to change the traditional salute because foreigners had later adopted
a similar gesture. ... From 1939 until the attack on Pearl Harbor, detractors
of Americans who argued against intervention in World War II produced
propaganda using the salute to lessen those Americans' reputations."

------
tomphoolery
This picture in particular looks like it's from some kind of "man in the high
castle" ARG
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bellamy_salute#/media/File:Bel...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bellamy_salute#/media/File:Bellamy_salute_1915.jpg)

------
acqq
Related, the NPR 2005 "podcast" about the book:

"To the Flag: The Unlikely History of the Pledge of Allegiance" by Richard J.
Ellis (2005)

[https://www.npr.org/books/titles/138425213/to-the-flag-
the-u...](https://www.npr.org/books/titles/138425213/to-the-flag-the-unlikely-
history-of-the-pledge-of-allegiance)

